# how to increase fertility while nursing



## carla72

a little help please My period returned the end of August (dd is 16 months) I haven't seen it since. I am not pregnant. I do have pocos but I don't think it is related as I always had a regular cycle just a bit longer. Is this normal for it to come and leave? I am wondering if anyone has any tips on increasing fertility while bf'ng. I don't have the $ to go out and by a book and my LLL group didn't have anything. My daughter is night nursing and I am not ready to wean her. It took mne 4 years to concieve her and I want to get pregnant asap. I'm not getting any younger as I sit and wait for AF to come back.








Thanks for any advice.
Carla


----------



## jenmk

Gosh, Carla, I had the same problem. The only thing I did (and I don't really know if it helped, but I have been having somewhat regular periods for 3 cycles now) was drink a LOT of raspberry leaf tea. I made it into ice tea and drank it all day long for months in hopes of getting my fertility to return so we could try for our last child. You may be able to get it in bulk from your local natural food store and use a cloth reusable tea bag or tea ball/spoon to steep it. It is more expensive if you buy it in prepackaged tea bags by the box.

Good luck! I hope everything turns out the way you want.

jen


----------



## carla72

it is worth a shot. I drank a ton of it while pregnant and still have a bag in the freezer.(we have a rasperry bush so I harvested the leaves) I didn't realize it helped with fertility. That rrl tea is good for everything








Carla


----------



## vermontana

RRL may not necessarily promote fertility, but it will help you to maintain your strong uterus so its ready for the next baby. Red clover is good for fertility, since it contains a lot of isoflavones/phytoestrogens. Vitex is the best, I'd say, and it is safe to use while breastfeeding. Actually, it stimulates the production of prolactin, so it can help you put out a good supply of milk. In my mind, that would be the best herb for you to really commit to using, since it is SO SO SO helpful with fertility, and at the same time you can still be providing your baby with good milk. I would also recommend that you drink a lot of rrl, red clover and nettle tea.


----------



## AngelBee

:


----------



## carla72

thanks for the help


----------



## MrsRoss

:


----------



## FoxyMom

I second the Vitex. Also try a B-complex vitamin.


----------



## the2amigos

What is Vitex? ...off to do a search...


----------



## carla72

I took vitex a while ago while ttc #1. I amm off to se ethe naturalpath next week and I will ask her aboutr taking it again.


----------



## vermontana

the2amigos: Vitex is also known as Chaste Tree Berry (_Vitex agnus castus_. It is a berry, and is used as a female reproductive tonic, used for irreg. periods, PMS, infertility and menopause. It is really good for normalizing the cycle, esp after use of bc pills, or just if you have really irregular cycles. It has a stimulating effect on the pituitary gland, which regulates hormone production. It is helpful for balancing the estrogen to progesterone ratio. You can buy it in bulk at herb stores or natural food stores and use it in teas, or make a tincture (best choice). You can also buy vitex capsules, but I have found capsulated herbs to be less effective than an alcohol based tincture, since capsules have to be digested and aren't assimilated as quickly.


----------



## MrsRoss

My cycle has not returned, but we'd like to ttc #2. My little one is only 10 mos. I know that cutting out one or two sessions a day may help get things going. I just can't bring myself to wean in any way! Is Vitex safe to take while nursing? I read on the bottle that it is *not* to be taken while pregnant or breastfeeding.


----------



## vermontana

A lot of commercial herbal preparations will say that on the labels. Some certainly shouldn't be used while preg/nursing, but others I think they just put that on there b/c there really is no standard regulation, and they wan to cover their butts, and the company that is bottling/producing the caps/tincutres/etc may not actually have much in the way of herbal wisdom and experience (KWIM? Herbal meds are a big bucks industry now, but that's another topic). Vitex is actually given to nursing mothers to help stimulate milk production. It has a lot of different uses. Anyway, in the experiences of women and teachers I've learned from (I have no babies-yet-so I don't have this personal exp.) and from the research I've done , vitex is safe to use while nursing. If you're worried about hormones affecting your baby or something like that, remember that vitex doesn't CONTAIN hormones, it has a regulating effect on your pituitary gland and is an *amphoteric* herb, which means that it helps bring your body to balance in whatever way it needs it. It's kind of an interesting concept. However your body needs it to work, is how it will work, and it will help different people with slightly different issues, differently! Hope this helps.


----------



## monocyte

:

DS is 29 months, no sign of AF, and have been taking vitex for month (3x daily). I did notice that it did drop my supply down a bit - but that was GREAT as I have always had an oversupply.


----------



## Sahara

How long does the tincture stay fresh? I have some left over from TTC DD, it says it expires 3/06 but I bought it in April or May of 2003, so it's at least 2 1/2 years old.

How much do you take of the tincture? This bottle is 1:1 fluid extract in organic alcohol, and it says 2000 mg extract per 'serving', which is 2 mL, or about 2 dropperfuls.

Some of you mentioned dropping some nursing sessions, I have read that some women do not have a return of fertility until babies are sleeping most of the night without nursing. Maybe in "Breastfeeding and Natural Child Spacing"?


----------



## AngelBee

How do you make a tincture?


----------



## vermontana

Sahara, if it's an alcohol based tincture, it will stay good indefinitely. Alcohol doesn't go bad. The dosage on the bottle is a good dosage to take. (THat's what I take)
AngelBee, it depends what you are tincturing, but generally, you take your herb/s, put them in a jar, cover them up with 100 proof vodka, then let them sit for 4-6 weeks, then strain. That is the traditional wise woman way, there are some more advanced "scientific" methods, where you measure alcohol and distilled water very precisely and use mathematical charts to figure out the correct solvent percentage for whatever herb you are tincturing. Actually not as complicated as it sounds. You can probably do a google search and find more detailed directions, or buy a good introductory herbal book, like Rosemary Gladstar's Family Herbal or Healing Wise by Susun Weed.


----------



## scarlett1110

I have been TTC for a year now, PPAF returned last Oct with no luck. I am 39 today and got a very ugly BFN (not a good bday present). I nurse my 21 month old son at nap and during the night, he loves his "boomms" and would only nurse if allowed. I don't want to give up nursing until he's ready but want to complete my family soon (not getting any younger). He was born by forced (told he'd die if I didn't agree) csection after 3 ntural vbs with my DDs. I'm concerned that that my by hindering my getting my BFP. I see that alot say taking vitex may help and its safe so is there any other things I can try? I've been charting, using OPKs, checking CM & cervix, BDing every other day all with no luck. HELP!!















:


----------



## 3inclothdiapers

When I was still bf'ing dd (my 1st child) I had long, anovluatory cycles (or if I did ovluate, my luteal phase was only 6 days). I read that taking vitamin B6 can help, so I started taking just 50 mg a day (though my dr said up to 300 mg a day was fine). I was in the middle of a long cycle that was going nowhere. 10 days after starting the B6, I ovluated on cd32 and conceived baby #2.

It is SO TEMPTING to take the B6 again; but even though dh will be very happy if I get pg again soon, he says he really prefers if we wait a few more months... ds2 is completely night-weaned and just nurses about 3 times a day now (I do try to nurse him more, but he really is more interested in food!)

Anyway, if I were you I'd try Vitamin B6. It is very cheap and I saw results almost immediately!


----------



## scarlett1110

Thanks 3inclothdiapers, I'll go get some B6. I'm also taking vitex along with a womens multi and calcium/mag. I hope this helps because I'm sure getting discouraged















:


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontana*
the2amigos: Vitex is also known as Chaste Tree Berry (_Vitex agnus castus_. It is a berry, and is used as a female reproductive tonic, used for irreg. periods, PMS, infertility and menopause. It is really good for normalizing the cycle, esp after use of bc pills, or just if you have really irregular cycles. It has a stimulating effect on the pituitary gland, which regulates hormone production. It is helpful for balancing the estrogen to progesterone ratio. You can buy it in bulk at herb stores or natural food stores and use it in teas, or make a tincture (best choice). You can also buy vitex capsules, but I have found capsulated herbs to be less effective than an alcohol based tincture, since capsules have to be digested and aren't assimilated as quickly.

I read somewhere recently that women use vitex to legthen the LP & that if you already have a long LP then it is not good to take. You are saying that it will regulate your cycle. I am so confused


----------

